# jb CaptureTime to Exif in LR5 doesn´t work



## snorreto (Dec 14, 2013)

I just tried to install the  plugin jb CaptureTime to Exif in LR5 to change dates on a lot of scanned images in my LR-catalogue. I activated the unregistered version of the plugin inPlug In Manager.  LR says «Installed and running» but the Plug In does´t show up on the Plug In Extras menu choice.
I have tried it in both LR5.3 and LR4 on a Mac Mavericks OS.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2013)

Responded by email.

There are 3 places to look for plugins. The usual one is under File > PlugIn Extras but there is also Library > PlugIn Extras and one that no-one uses Help > PlugIn Extras. The documentation for the plug-in states that it is found under Library > PlugIn Extras.

John


----------



## snorreto (Dec 15, 2013)

*Problem solved*



johnbeardy said:


> Responded by email.There are 3 places to look for plugins. The usual one is under File > PlugIn Extras but there is also Library > PlugIn Extras and one that no-one uses Help > PlugIn Extras. The documentation for the plug-in states that it is found under Library > PlugIn Extras.John


Yup, you're absolutely right.   I have always just usexy the File>Plugin Exstras menu choice, and must admit I didn't read the documentation thorough enough.  So thanks for all help and for a great plug in.


----------

